
Ketrew: Keep Track of Experimental Workflows - edwintorok
http://seb.mondet.org/software/ketrew/doc.2.0.0/index.html
======
dang
Since this project doesn't seem to have had any attention on HN yet, we
changed the url from [http://www.hammerlab.org/2015/11/27/ketrew-industries-
two-hu...](http://www.hammerlab.org/2015/11/27/ketrew-industries-two-
hundred/), which is a new version announcement that points to this.

